# Solved: Windows Media Player



## richncali (Apr 3, 2008)

"Windows Media Player cannot play, burn, rip, or sync the file because a required audio codec is not installed on your computer." How can I fix this?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Try reinstalling WMP. Download version 11 from here: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/11/default.aspx

or if you have version 10: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/10/default.aspx


----------



## richncali (Apr 3, 2008)

I tried installing the links you provided but with no success. It looks like Win 7 is not compatible with WMP. Any other suggestions? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Your computer specs say "Windows XP Media Center Edition Service Pack 2". But I guess that's wrong.

What version of Windows do you have and which version of WMP?


----------



## richncali (Apr 3, 2008)

Win7 and WMP 11


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

See if this helps: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/926373


----------



## richncali (Apr 3, 2008)

The following instructions from MS calls for clicking onto the Tools menu...I opened up the Media Player and couldn't find this function. I'm assuming they are talking about opening up in the Media Player window, correct? Any idea where to find this?
Thanks for your help, really appreciate it.

1. On the Tools menu, click Options.
2. Click the Player tab, click to select the Download codecs automatically check box, and then click OK.
3. Try to play the file. If you are prompted to install the codec, click Install.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Right-click on an open area on the top toolbar and the options "File, View, Play, Tools, Help" will show up. 

If you want to see them there all the time check "Show Classic Menus".


----------



## richncali (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for your support...finally got it!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You're welcome.  You can go to thread tools and mark solved.

You should update your TSG computer specs to avoid confusion.


----------

